# My tips to recovery (coming from someone who has recovered once before)



## sweetie444 (Sep 15, 2010)

I joined this forum only because I felt that we need to have more recovery stories, I have recovered from DP symptoms in the past and i'm on my way to recovering from them again. I'd like to share a few tips on what has helped me and I believe may help many people.

I'm normally an anxious person and have a family history of anxiety and depression. I first experienced DP symptoms about 5 years ago. When I transitioned from High School to University, it was pretty overwhelming and my anxiety overcame me. I started experiencing DP and it was the most terrifying feeling I've ever felt. I went to see my doctor and he indicated it was anxiety related and gave me a prescription for anti-depressants. (Effexor). At that time, I was not as overly obsessed with checking symptoms up on the internet and only briefly read about DP. It really scared me, but noticed I felt worse every time I read about the symptoms. I stopped looking things up and continued to take the meds, continuing to live my regular life, going to classes, spending time with my family, and eventually the word "depersonlization" completely left my vocabulary and I can't even remember when I stopped having the feelings. I stopped taking the meds after 10 months and felt completely fine, I felt like myself, and was able to handle many stressful situations in my life, get through them and not have DP feelings. If I had ANY, it was for very short periods of time and I wasn't afraid of them and they shortly passed.

Now 5 years later, I have finished university, started dating my boyfriend (who happens to be my first serious relationship) and started to feel overwhelmed again. Nearly 2 months ago I started feeling the same DP symptoms. This time they felt worse, but I had an idea what might be causing the feelings, however, could not bare them and went to see my doctor again. He prescribed my the same medications (I had completely forgotten that I took them 5 years ago) and now 2 months later, I feel much, much better. Although my DP symptoms are not completely gone, I still don't fully feel like myself, I definitely feel like the DP symptoms have diminished greatly and I know they will eventually fade away completely.

SO!! Long story short, my tips for recovery.

1.) Do not constantly read up about DP and read stories about people who are experiencing it. It only adds to your own fear of it. If anything, read a couple of recovery stories, read the truth about the symptoms...that they ARE symptoms of anxiety (or I suppose in some cases the result of using drugs)and the over tired mind of continuous anxiety and worry. Then leave the internet searches alone. Leave the forums alone. Realize that you know what's going on with yourself...your NOT going crazy and that you can get better. There's proof in others that have recovered.

2.) If you are a person like myself who is a constant worrier, you may want to think about going to see your doctor to get anti-depressants prescribed (help with anxiety as well) to be able to calm your mind and not go into panic mode when you feel the DP symptoms. Many people do not agree with taking meds or are afraid of taking them (which is fine, you can get rid of DP without them.) I took them and am on them now, and they have helped me greatly. Just know that the meds themselves will not completely eliminate the DP themselves. You have to work at not allowing the DP feelings scare you, acknowledge that yes, they're there, but they cannot hurt you and they will fade away. Don't pay them any justice.

3.) Get on with living your life every day like you normally would. Don't avoid work or school or your family because you feel horrible. At least try not to. You want to continue with your normal routine.

4.) Try to explain what you are feeling to someone who you love or you can trust, and who you think may be the most understanding. Knowing that someone knows that your going through a hard time and that you may have off days is in my opinion important. I am lucky enough to have a very understanding boyfriend and family who know that I was going through a hard time and are patient with me if I'm not always my best.

5.) Acknowledge any relief you get from DP. Even if it's a few minutes a day where you feel more like yourself, or someone around you seems more real, or even if you feel like your brain fog has lifted a bit. Remember that, and know that you'll that relief for longer and longer periods until you feel like yourself again.

6.) Do things that you like to do. Go for a walk, watch one of your favorite shows or movies, go to the batting cages, go for a bike ride, read a good book...anything that makes you happy and takes your mind off of things.

I apologize if this post is not very well written. I am not usually one to post or even read forums, but DP is something that I've gone through before and know how terrifying it can be. I know that it can fade away and wanted to share some of my thoughts, hopefully give some hope to you all that you WILL feel like yourself again. You just need to stop fearing the DP symptoms, dont pay them any justice and slowly they will fade away.









I will be deleting my account in a few days, but best of luck to everyone!!


----------



## lindsayloo (Jun 23, 2010)

thank you for coming back and giving some great tips.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks







I wish I could leave the forum to help myself, but this is one of the only forums I like and the people are nice here and I need it for support.


----------

